# Shampoo/conditioner



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Love...... Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly shampoo.

Hate..... Mane and Tail conditioner. Leaves residue. 


My next purchase? The Stuff, Isle of Dogs light conditioner and Isle of Dogs detangler.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Love: #1 All Systems Deep Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo, and Crown Royale conditioner.(very expensive though)

Hate: Mane and Tail also, its does leave a nasty residue...

I want to try the #1 All Systems Botantical Conditioner.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, pick just ONE?? LoL. 

Isle of Dog's "Stand up" shampoo and "2 Build" conditioner. (I also really like the stay clean shampoo from this line, I alternate or use them on top of eachother depending on what I'm doing).

Nothing I've used (so far) has ever worked better on scissor coats. Up until just reccently the salon elements from Isle of Dog have only been available to the trade. Talked to a rep at the ocala show this weekend though and that is changing, they are begining to market these shampoos/conditioners/styling aides to everyone at the request of groomers who would like to sell it to their clients. Don't know how the new packaging will work but the current stuff dilutes ummm something like 10 or 15 to one. Thats off the top of my head so don't quote me on that. Anyway with the spoos the gallon sizes of concentrate are awsome and cheaper in the long run than purchasing the smaller bottles. I've used the royal jelly and light management on some dogs and wasn't blown away so they are sitting on a shelf collecting dust. 
The isle of dog stuff smells GREAT by the way, all of it  Makes my whole grooming area smell nice.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay since Isle of Dog's shampoo seems to be the favorite, I looked it up. Could I go with Isle of Dogs Lush Coating shampoo?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know anything about that shampoo Kpoo. However if you are on the website you can put your breed into the product selector thingy they have and it will make recomendations for you. It won't bring up the salon elements stuff I don't think since it's not ready yet (??) but will show you other products. I bet the royal jelly and light management comes up though 

You might also check out the show seasons website, they have some great stuff... but you asked for only one recomendation ROFL. Sorry can't resist... Anyway show seasons carries this stuff called results rinse that I have heard really great things about. Supposedly it really helps stand up a coat for scissoring. I just ordered some to try out so don't have an opinion on it yet. I do have an opinion for every other Show season's product I've tried and the opinion is FANTASTIC the naturals essintal is my favorite thus far. It's what I'm using in my shop along with bark to basics and one of the therapets.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, the reason I ask is that I found the Isle shampoo on Ebay for a great price compared to other websites I've seen it. The one I mentioned says specifically for poodles so I'm assuming it would be okay.

Is coat handler or the stuff good for a coat spray?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I'll be the odd man out.

I LOVE Chris Christensen's products. Shampoo is White on White (works for any color) and conditioners are After Bath Rinse and Ice on Ice (leave in).

I don't have one I "hate". I found CC and just stuck with that. I am really reluctant to buy a whole bottle of shampoo/conditioner and find out I don't like it. Does Isle of Dog have sample sizes?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

general use- Fresh pet, from petedge (the smell stays for a long time

whitening- LOVE the EZ Groom Crystal White HATE CC White on white (stained my dog purple) 

Leave in/ spray conditioner- LOVE Shiny Hiney (its for horses, you can buy it at feed stores ) 

Medicated- EZ groom makes a nice medicated oatmeal shampoo- but my former boss said it smelled like old people in the bathing room when I used it on one of my guys
I also LOVE LOVE LOVE John Paul Pet's tea tree shampoo( I really like the smell) 

I buy alot of stuff, and most of it goes unused until I get an ah-ha moment or run out of something. 
I also mix and match alot of stuff to get "super mixed" premade shampoo


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I keep hearing good things about Isle of the Dog and if I can get it at a reasonable price I'd like to try that out with the conditioner and The Stuff as a detangler, brushing spray.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> LOL - I'll be the odd man out.
> 
> I LOVE Chris Christensen's products. Shampoo is White on White (works for any color) and conditioners are After Bath Rinse and Ice on Ice (leave in).
> 
> I don't have one I "hate". I found CC and just stuck with that. I am really reluctant to buy a whole bottle of shampoo/conditioner and find out I don't like it. Does Isle of Dog have sample sizes?


Me too on the Chris Christenson . And I use the afterbath as well 
I also like the burnished bronze shampoo it is a showring5 product. No tears for the babies.. I water down the mane and tail and spray on for a leave in .. I have been trying the plush puppy OMG so far kinda like it I also use Mink oil as a top coat dressing ..


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't mean to hijak, but I'm glad to see this thread. I have just received my order from Isle of Dogs. I ordered the Stay (clean), Stand (up), Build, conditioner, Royal Jelly shampoo and I ordered the supplement for their food. I guess I splurged a bit, but I wanted something really good for all three, Pyr, Golden and Poodle. All I can say so far is I Love the way they smell!!! The Stay, Stand and Build all dilute 20:1 so it should last me a good long time even with the size of the dogs.

Another shampoo I really liked was Groomers Secret although I didn't have the poodle when I used it. I really like their Refresh spray. Sometimes I spritz the boys befor we have company or if I don't have time to bath them before we go to a relatives house.


----------



## RachelH (Nov 20, 2009)

I like Why Bitch shampoo. It was formulated by a st. poo breeder and has a great clean sent. It rinses well, and leaves the coat nice and crisp. No residue, etc... It also dilutes 40:1!


----------

